# Question about $/foot frontage



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum or not but I wanted some advice re lakefront properties in the eastern UP. Can anyone give me a ROUGH guideline for prices per lakefront foot for eastern UP inland lakes? I'm considering several options and want to make sure Im in the right range as i am roughly new to UP pricing. Thank you very much in advance.
JS
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

You'd get better approximations of value if you called real estate agents in that neck of the woods and asked them about specific waterfront values.


Or, you could get yourself a buyers agent to do that for you.


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks. I realize that but I was hoping for insight before I have to talk to an agent. Once you contact an agent in this market they will keep hounding you whether you decide to buy or not. I was just hoping for some general input or examples from other board members. Thanks again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

jackstar said:


> Thanks. I realize that but I was hoping for insight before I have to talk to an agent. Once you contact an agent in this market they will keep hounding you whether you decide to buy or not. I was just hoping for some general input or examples from other board members. Thanks again.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Trust me, not all agents are a PITA. Some actually have better things to do than hound somebody that isn't ready, willing, and able to buy.

You have the internet, use it. Most smart agents will do the same.


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow...never intended to offend anyone and certainly didn't say PITA. Guess this was the wrong forum. All I wanted was some insight if anyone had any.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

jackstar said:


> Wow...never intended to offend anyone and certainly didn't say PITA. Guess this was the wrong forum. All I wanted was some insight if anyone had any.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
No problem.

Heck, I AM a broker and will say PITA.:lol:

Take my advice, check with local agents, they are the only ones with half a clue about the specifics of whatever area you are interested in.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Do a web search for waterfront properties for sale in the area you are thinking of. In this day and age, everyone in realty has a website. Well, most do - enough that you should be able to get a decent idea of the relative value of lakefront property around there. 

I have to say, some lakes are a lot more desirable than others. Sandy shores are a lot nicer than mucky weedy shores, if you want to buy a house/cabin. If you like to fish, you will want to buy on a body of water that holds the kinds of fish you like to fish for.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

You can get on mailing list's of realtors that specialize and they will share the selling prices of like parcels. I do this in SE lower MI because I have lakefront for sale down there. The better ones will work with you.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> You can get on mailing list's of realtors that specialize and they will share the selling prices of like parcels. I do this in SE lower MI because I have lakefront for sale down there. The better ones will work with you.


 
Exactly. What with everything being computerized, it really isn't much effort to pull and email comps any more.


----------

